# Anyone going for this?



## Padder

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150987552400?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Too far away for me unfortunately


----------



## Padder

£300 and no bidders. Unbelievable. A faulty one went for more than that a couple of weeks ago


----------



## seeq

I can only guess it was ended early, perhaps because the seller took an offer? There is one on now going for £205, 13 bids


----------



## Padder

It wasn't ended early but I think it was misspelt so maybe some people missed it. The one at £205 doesn't have any baskets or portafilters plus it isn't a picture of the actual machine. I've asked some questions but not had answers to all of them and the current owner has only had it a few months


----------



## coffeebean

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fracino-Heavenly-/261161449254


----------



## Callum_T

I wouldn't I was going to pick it up last week this is what it actually looks like - and no portafilters or baskets

















And there the photos she sent me the whole listing is a eBay resolution suit waiting to happen, not to mention she pulled out of an agreed deal when I was 30 mins down the motorway.....


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Potential bargain for someone interested in a Fracino and a Mazzer? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fracino-Little-Gem-1-Coffee-And-Espresso-Maker-With-Electric-Coffee-Grinder-/150990686981?pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item2327bf0b05

Doesn't say if it's a Mini or SJ.


----------



## shrink

bloody hell thats cheap!!

it'd be worth it for either the machine or grinder, and just sell the one on you don't want. You'd almost break even!


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Very tempting!! Anyone interested in the Fracino if I buy it for the grinder?


----------



## tribs

I think it's a mini (mazzer), but those little gem's are mahoosive. Tank versions aren't too common though and make it a little more domestic friendly. It looks mint though. If I had the space...


----------



## Callum_T

Nimble Motionists said:


> Very tempting!! Anyone interested in the Fracino if I buy it for the grinder?


I was about to message you - would have been easy to split as were both in sheffield.

Tribs, I'm sure it was a mini aswell only I'm confused why it would have a jolly hopper on it.

Pretty bummed I missed out.. I should have just manned up and bought it


----------



## Jason1wood

I would've went halves, the Fracino looked good. Did anyone here buy it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Callum_T said:


> I was about to message you - would have been easy to split as were both in sheffield.
> 
> Tribs, I'm sure it was a mini aswell only I'm confused why it would have a jolly hopper on it.
> 
> Pretty bummed I missed out.. I should have just manned up and bought it


Yep, we should've got it. Went for best-offer too so even less than £450.


----------



## Callum_T

You know that feeling when you just missed something great .... Yeah I have that haha

On a even more annoying note a simonelli Oscar went for 227 this morning - missed to ok deals in a day

You seen the cherub on eBay for 550 plus 30 p&p - what has he been smoking also "seller refurbished" - because it's had a new shower screen and gasket


----------



## Padder

Callum_T said:


> You know that feeling when you just missed something great .... Yeah I have that haha
> 
> On a even more annoying note a simonelli Oscar went for 227 this morning - missed to ok deals in a day
> 
> You seen the cherub on eBay for 550 plus 30 p&p - what has he been smoking also "seller refurbished" - because it's had a new shower screen and gasket


The more I see of semi pro piles of junk or unrealistic prices, the more I think I should maybe seriously consider a genuine pro machine and find a way to plumb it in


----------



## Callum_T

Padder *edit* exactly - I could pick up a single group fracino plumb in version on the little gem - the bam or bambino or something dirty cheap on fleBay, yeah you'd probably have to rebuild it because it would be used by squids that didn't really know how to care for it or maintain it.

Just annoying I can't plumb in because of uni accommodation ect - may consider picking up one of these to attempt to force my dad to plumb in at my real home and get rode of the darn nespresso machine!


----------



## tribs

Callum_T said:


> On a even more annoying note a simonelli Oscar went for 227 this morning - missed to ok deals in a day


----------



## tribs

If you can somehow accomodate a small commercial (or large for that matter) you can pick up some absolute bargains. The other day I saw a San Remo 2 group with grinder for under a grand. That is serious kit.


----------



## Callum_T

Dang I'm going to completely put it down to the fact it's white, nah I like me metal too much to commit to an Oscar and I'm not sure how to properly descale (no hot water tap)


----------



## tribs

Callum_T said:


> Dang I'm going to completely put it down to the fact it's white


I know what you mean, but 227! Also, I'm thinking if I don't like it in the flesh, I might paint it. Or plasti dip it.



Callum_T said:


> nah I like me metal too much to commit to an Oscar and I'm not sure how to properly descale (no hot water tap)


It'd be easier with a hot water tap but it is possible. Can't do anything about the metal though. I nearly bid for that cherub, and possibly would have got it, but your post put me off. It looked a bit manky in those pictures, no wonder they used a brochure pic. It usually tells a story.


----------



## tribs

tribs said:


> The other day I saw a San Remo 2 group with grinder for under a grand. That is serious kit.


I should have mentioned it was very new too. Absolutely mint (just like that little gem)


----------



## Callum_T

True 227 was a dirty cheap deal for a HX'r shame I was washing my car when it all happened - the heavenly that ended this morning was the one I was supposed to pick up last week bit she pulled out.

The actual winner has already messaged me about the state of that machine - shame for the buyer but the seller was in the wrong and I kind of knew it would go to dispute / refund and returned.

I'm going to stick to my original aim and budget - of a good HX'r and a SJ for 400 all in. SJ down and enough money left for it to actually happen....


----------



## Callum_T

Tribs, wonder what my housemates would think of a 2 group rolling in...

Oh the looks on their faces would be priceless


----------



## tribs

Callum_T said:


> Tribs, wonder what my housemates would think of a 2 group rolling in...
> 
> Oh the looks on their faces would be priceless


Well if there is space for it...


----------



## coffeechap

I got that fracino and mazzer, absolutely mint, year old and imac mazzer mini to boot, procrastination is the killer of dreams............


----------



## Padder

coffeechap said:


> I got that fracino and mazzer, absolutely mint, year old and imac mazzer mini to boot, procrastination is the killer of dreams............


Lucky man. That has to be the best buy I've seen in a long time


----------



## coffeechap

really good buy, and both working like a dream, was half expecting to have to sort something out on one of them but fortunately not, reaaly nice sellers as well, wish all ebay transactions went so smoothly.....


----------



## coffeechap

anyone want to buy a a little gem??? perfect condition, absolutley imaculate.............


----------



## Callum_T

coffeechap said:


> anyone want to buy a a little gem??? perfect condition, absolutley imaculate.............


pm sent , daa dee daa 10 characters


----------



## gazza666

Like a bargain like that myself


----------

